# naim is dead

## dschein

I can't seem to log onto AIM with naim from any of my boxen.  It asks me for my screenname and password and then just sits there.  Is anyone else having this problem.  Has AOL EOL'd TOC?  (thats a lot of TLAs)

----------

## dschein

As a followup, it appears that AOL's Quick Buddy (TIC) no longer works, which also uses TOC.  Anyone know anything about this?

----------

## Lunchy

I and three of my other friends who use it cannot connect with it either.  I tried their latest dev snapshot last week with the same result.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mark.ord

It stopped working sometime on Friday. I would assume something with TOC has changed, because centericq won't connect either.

I had run out of space on /var right around the time it died, which I initally thought was related, but then came to the conclusion it wasn't. I've been searching for answers since, and this is the first I've found of someone else reporting the problem.

----------

## ajnabi

For what it's worth, I'm having the same problem. I haven't been able to use naim since last Saturday.

----------

## Lunchy

I've switched to "pork".  It's a VERY nice replacement.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iqs

There is a patched version of Naim here:

http://joshuawise.com/naim-0.11.7.4-jw4.tar.bz2

Apparently TOC version 1 is dead, but TOC2 is alive.

Read about it here:

http://naimdoc.net/index.php/TOC_Issues

I compiled it and it seems to work ok.

----------

## dschein

Ah, thanks for all the info.  Pork seems nice, still trying to figure out how to use it all.

----------

## al

Centericq is working again with AOL.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -pv centericq
```

For the ultimate pleasure install screen first.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## servermonk

Latest naim is out: naim-0.11.8

I might try my hand at an ebuild if no one else out there is up for it  :Smile: 

----------

## servermonk

I copied naim-0.11.7.3.1.ebuild to naim-0.11.8.ebuild and changed:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-im/naim/naim-0.11.7.3.1.ebuild,v 1.3 2005/10/16 04:48:28 kumba Exp $

to:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-im/naim/naim-0.11.8.ebuild,v 1.3 2005/10/16 04:48:28 kumba Exp $

Then ran:

ebuild naim-0.11.8.ebuild digest

and of course:

emerge naim

Everything works great. Remember to change your .naimrc file from TOC to TOC2 and you're all set.

----------

